
Emerging Languages Camp - jamesbritt
http://emerginglangs.com
======
lincolnq
ahh, looks like it's fully booked now. I was really thinking of going to this.
Oh well.

~~~
speek
I feel your pain. I'm going to try to crash it :-)

------
LiveTheDream
Nice Tower of Babel logo. Will OOC be represented?

